
Twitter will finally let users disable SMS as default 2FA method - notlukesky
https://www.zdnet.com/article/twitter-will-finally-let-users-disable-sms-as-default-2fa-method/
======
octosphere
Seems like only high-profile accounts get sim jacked. I would love to see some
stats to see how prevalent sim porting attacks happen to ordinary low-
follower-count accounts that have little influence on the network.

